# !/2 price sale on foggers and lights



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey all,
Just wanted to pass this along to everyone.There is a big half price sale here on fog machines,strobe lights, laser lights. Check it out maybe this will be useful to someone.

1/2 Off Sale on Halloween Decorations and Halloween Effects


----------

